# My GSD loves me too much!? Help!



## kovuthegermanshepherd (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello all, I just have a question for you all that nobody else can seem to answer: 

Why does my GSD not socialize with anyone, or any other dogs? 

So here is a brief explanation of how Kovu (my GSD) was brought up.
My boyfriend and I decided we wanted a GSD to share. We bought him when he was only 6 weeks of age. Now, I've always believed the dog should choose it's owner, and Kovu did, and what's more he went straight to my boyfriend after he had spent some time with me. So we took him back to my boyfriends house and has been living there for about a year now (he is just over 1 year of age now).

I don't live with my boyfriend, and only visit a few times a week. Kovu has grown up with his family and bonded with them all, but the strangest thing is, whenever I'm around he follows me everywhere and only listens to me!

I'm usually greeted with a wagging tail and a long whine, and retracted ears, and for the rest of the time I'm with him I'm followed around no matter the circumstance. In fact sometimes I'll go to drive down to the shops and he will follow the car until I pull over. Trust me when I say it's as though he's attached to me. He is very obedient when it comes to the commands I give him (sit, stay, come, etc). But having grown up in another family, I'd expect him to obey the family he has more so grown up with (a father, mother, 19 year old son and 3 other 20+ year old siblings). For example, they will call his name and such, and he only stays by my side.

I feel as though the reason for this may of been because I nurtured him quite often as a puppy, he recognizes my scent, knows how much I adore/love him or even all of the above.

When I take him for walks and down to the dog park he is 99.9% by my side, and will never stray too far from me. He isn't all that interested in other dogs and will only ever greet people with a sniff and come back to me. I'm not sure if this is unhealthy behavior or if it means something. If anyone out there could give me some insight that would be wonderful as I'm not very aware of what is happening! 

I happen to be 17 years of age if that helps anything? 
:gsdhead:


----------



## gsdemack (Feb 19, 2013)

8 weeks is normally when a puppy is taken from their mother...I'm not sure of the consequences of taking one at six weeks...


----------



## SageDogs (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh hun that's so normal, and dogs are great at judging character  My boy Wolfbane can't stand not being by my side, and I had a trainer tell me that in some cases, dogs can be attracted/adore their owners of opposite sex. Wolf usually loves his Dad/My fiance, and we mingle around the neighborhood all the time...but he only obeys, listens, waits, and stays by me lol 

I would keep that wonderful bond with your GSD forever  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

GSD's are called velcro dogs for a reason  He knows you are part of the pack and loves to be around you and it's a great compliment that he prefers your company above most


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Haha they are absolutely Velcro dogs!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harbud (Aug 27, 2013)

Agreed, it is normal. 
My boyfriend, trainer and my 11 year old step son can get him to sit/down/come, etc but when I ask him he does it with enthusiasm! He will come find me and ask me to request a behaviour, he cries when I leave his line of sight and even when we off leash walk he always has one eye on me.
Enjoy it, its a lovely bond to have with your dog


----------

